# shipping children's toys



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

Hi,
I'm due to be shipping my belongings to the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in a few weeks. Is there a ban on any childrens toys as I have three and each with their own loved toys. Things like star wars, lego, playmobil, etc. I have heard that toy dinosaurs were not allowed. Does anyone know if that is true? Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jstalder said:


> Hi, I'm due to be shipping my belongings to the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in a few weeks. Is there a ban on any childrens toys as I have three and each with their own loved toys. Things like star wars, lego, playmobil, etc. I have heard that toy dinosaurs were not allowed. Does anyone know if that is true? Thanks


I have no idea where you heard toy dinosaurs weren't allowed, but I'm convinced it's not true. I'm sure I've seen them in toy shops and there was a moving dinosaur toy that was/probably still is sold here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi.
Peppa P*g is not available here - but Toys R Us in the UAE is stocked to the brim with all other toys you will find in any Western country.
Cheers
Steve


----------

